# Sock pattern advise



## mosepijo (Oct 21, 2008)

I have just finished a pair of ankle socks ( revelry: Tennarisukka ankle socks) The first pair I did 60 stitches, this pair I did 56 stitches. They both fit great except around the top ribbing and it is just too loose. Doesn't stay up. Any suggestions? Smaller needles around the ribbing? I am new at socks. This is about my 5th pair. I want to make more ankle socks but need to get this addressed first. Would appreciate any advise from you experts. Thanks, joni






,


----------



## mosepijo (Oct 21, 2008)




----------



## vicki in NW OH (May 10, 2002)

Yes, I would try smaller needles for the ribbing. Go down a needle size or even two. Hats usually call for a smaller needle on the ribbing part. Don't know why the same wouldn't work for socks.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Short row the back of the sock to get the heel up higher, then add a couple of complete rows. Most people use smaller needles for the ribbing. And, add a couple of more rows to the ribbing. Elizabeth Zimmerman's needle bind off (Kitchnener bind off) works well for socks.


----------



## mosepijo (Oct 21, 2008)

Maura said:


> Short row the back of the sock to get the heel up higher, then add a couple of complete rows. Most people use smaller needles for the ribbing. And, add a couple of more rows to the ribbing. Elizabeth Zimmerman's needle bind off (Kitchnener bind off) works well for socks.


Thanks so much for the advise. I followed the pattern on the gold pair which it only had 6 rows of ribbing. The coral pair has 10-12 rows and is a little bit better but still is big on my ankle.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

You might also try knitting with some elastic thread held along for the ribbing.


----------

